# Daiwa Exceler baitcaster drag problem



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

Got it backed all the way off but it's still holding too much drag. Took apart that whole sideplate and cleaned every littke part soaked in cleaner then bathed in Rem Oil dried and put bback together but no improvement. There's a plastic carrier that has a bunch of rollers stuck in it that appears to be the source of the force as when I put it back in that's when it's appkied even with the star drag lever not even on the reel. Before I start ordering parts I thought I'd ask if this or anything else needs to be replaced or if I'm on the right track at least. I don't dig into reels much.


----------



## crabtrap (Apr 24, 2005)

That little plastic carrier is your anti reverse bearing. Working correctly, it only allows forward movement of your handle for cranking in line. Sounds like the source of your problem is a stuck drag. There's a stack of washers on the main shaft with softer drag material in between. Over time, and especially if you keep the star drag cranked down in storage, this stack will become gummy and stick together. You took a stab at fixing it so I suggest having an experienced reel mechanic take a look see. I bet a good cleaning and maybe some new drag washers will make you happy again ;-)


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

Thx for the reply crabtrap. 

The thing is, I can leave those washers completely off and it still gives me a few lbs of "drag."


----------



## crabtrap (Apr 24, 2005)

The drag washer (only one) I'm referring to is inside that cover, inside the main gear, not the 2 concave metal spring washers that fit over the main shaft. You need a schematic....
http://www.daiwa.com/PartsDiagram/Index.aspx?action=1&keyword=exceler&category=8
Choose your model number to view the pdf. For the EXC100H model, the drag washer I'm talking about is #47. It gets stuck to the brass main gear over time. Pull it out and replace it with a new drag washer and polish the surface it rubs against Best phishes!


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

Sweet! Yeah if memory serves I totally missed that one. I'll hit it again and take a look. Thx!


----------



## crabtrap (Apr 24, 2005)

You'll have to disassemble it again (sorry). Rem oil really isn't the best thing to use on everything, in fact, you'll ruin your new drag washer if you hose it down with oil, then you won't have any drag to speak of. A quick fix is to just replace the drag washer and polish the surfaces it rides against (think car clutch and flywheel) but I highly suggest a good cleaning, then relube using quality oils and grease made for reels applied in the appropriate places in the appropriate amounts. There are some good (and not so good) Youtube vids of reel cleaning do and don't so you may want to check a few of those out before diving into yours. Catch a whopper for me OK? ;-)


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

Thx for the help crabtrap. I got the drag washer out and there was kind of a thick gooey grease that had gotten into it. Cleaned it all up and put the old washer back in and it's noticeably better. I'll get the new drag washer ordered and do the whole shebang when it comes in.


----------

